# Any Irish expats in Regina SK



## Wexford_Ireland (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi

Anyone in Regina care to meet up for a coffee on Saturday 20th?

Is it still expected to be -4 -5 for the week there?

I'm looking for info on what its really like, costs etc

I'll be in Regina from Wednesday onwards flying home on Sunday.

I'm particularly interested in talking to anyone who's moved out with the family, kids dog etc.

Thanks

John

Pm if you want a contact number


----------



## karlossparky (Apr 14, 2013)

Well John,

We moved over from Dublin 2 months ago. Brought the family (me, wifey and our 7 year old daughter and the dog !). All going well so far but its a lot of hard work getting everything set up. PM me your email address with any questions that you have.

Karl


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

karlossparky said:


> Well John,
> 
> We moved over from Dublin 2 months ago. Brought the family (me, wifey and our 7 year old daughter and the dog !). All going well so far but its a lot of hard work getting everything set up. PM me your email address with any questions that you have.
> 
> Karl


You cannot be PMed until you have posted 5 good messages...


----------



## Pa Ireland (Mar 25, 2013)

Please let us know how you get on. Have you interviews lined up before you go?Strongly thinking of doing the same would be very interested to know how you get on.Meeting for coffee great idea hope it works out well for you.


----------



## Wexford_Ireland (Mar 6, 2012)

@karlosssparky I'll pm you once you're over the 5 post mark.

@ Pa Ireland I've interviews lined up in 3 weeks time in Ontario, this is an employer who wanted to fly me out for a face to face interview. They are paying for flights and accommodation. If this doesn't work out I'll be flying myself to Toronto for 500 euro return and I have a friend who will put me up for 4-5 days so accommodation costs. I have a number of companies interested in talking face to face, interviewing and 2 have committed to making an offer there and then if my face fits.

Regards

John


----------



## Pa Ireland (Mar 25, 2013)

Hope it goes well for you.Do you mind me asking what line of work you are in and how did you manage to get an interview?


----------



## Wexford_Ireland (Mar 6, 2012)

I've pm'd you


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Wexford_Ireland said:


> @ Pa Ireland I've interviews lined up in 3 weeks time in Ontario, this is an employer who wanted to fly me out for a face to face interview. They are paying for flights and accommodation. If this doesn't work out I'll be flying myself to Toronto for 500 euro return and I have a friend who will put me up for 4-5 days so accommodation costs. I have a number of companies interested in talking face to face, interviewing and 2 have committed to making an offer there and then if my face fits.


Are you going to Toronto (Ontario) or Regina?


----------



## Wexford_Ireland (Mar 6, 2012)

Regina this week and Toronto in 3 weeks time


----------



## Wexford_Ireland (Mar 6, 2012)

> This message has been deleted by xabiachica. Reason: nonsense


:bolt:


----------

